# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  εξωτερικη κεραια σε usb wireless

## sv6hmn

Γεια σας.μπορω να βαλω εξωτερικη κεραια σε ενα στικακι usb (Air Ties 54Mbps WUS-201) στις φωτο η κεραια του.απο την κατω μερια φαίνονται  2 επαφες στρογλιλες η μια ειναι σωμα η εξωτερική.

----------

pagovitsa (07-09-12)

----------


## OYK

Φίλε γίνεται το είχα δει πρόσφατα πως γίνεται στο you tube άλλα πληκτρολόγησε στης αναζητήσεις στο you tube στα αγγλικά και θα το βρεις είχα δει ακριβώς πως γίνεται αυτό που ζητάς.

----------


## sv6hmn

μπορει να μου πει κάποιος εαν μπει εξωτερικη κεραια στο σημειο στις 2 στρόγγυλες  επαφες πρεπει να βγουνε τα εξαρτηματα πηνίο και πυκνωτης που ειναι μετα τις επαφες πρως την εσωτερικη κεραια

----------


## Tomari

φίλε μη χάνεις τον χρόνο σου! θα πιάνεις τα πάντα αλλά το σήμα που θα στέλνεις δεν θα φτάνει μακριά! υπάρχει μεγάλη εξασθένιση! πρόσφατα ασχολήθηκα και θέλω να σε προλάβω! πάρε προέκταση usb και βάλε το ίδιο το flashaki για κεραία! αν θες να μην έχεις πρόβλημα με υγρασίες και βροχή για να το βγάλεις έξω πάρε ένα φτηνιάρικο μπιμπερό και σιλικόνη χώστο μέσα  και κάνε δουλειά! για αποστάσεις πάνω από 5 μέτρα θα χρειαστείς powered usb hub

----------


## Manthosvf

φιλε παρε αυτην θα σωθεις και αν δεν σ αρεσει στην αγοραζω εγω μετα http://www.skroutz.gr/s/311211/Level...+WUA-0614+150M

----------


## sv6hmn

γεια σε ολους. λοιπον εκανα την απόπειρα και εβαλα την εξωτερική κεραια στην θεση της εσωτερικης αλλα δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα για να μην πω και λιγο ποιο χαλια κ στην συνέχεια την συνδεσα στις στρογγυλες επαφες κ απομόνωσα το κυκλωμα απο εκει μεχρι την εσωτερική κεραια τις πλακετας και ειδα μεγαλη διαφορα. αυριο θα δοκιμάσω και σε μεγαλη απόσταση να δω τι κανει.
σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντήσεις

----------


## sv4lqcnik

φιλε και συναδελφε σου ευχωμαι καλη χρονια σε σενα και την οικογενεια σου
επισης ευχωμαι καλη χρονια σε ολους εδω στο δικο μας φορουμ και στις οικογενειες σας.

καλο ειναι συνονομστε να παρεις μια ασυρματη εξωτερικου χωρου καρτα δυκτιου ethernet ληψης σε client mode οπως πηρα και εγω και ησυχασε το κεφαλακι μου απο ταλαιοπορια μεχρι και usb προεκτασεις 5 μετρες ενεργες εβαλα αλλα με το κουτι το εξωτερικο που εβαλα πιανω το σημειο εκπομπης που παιρνω ιντερνετ με 30 db και χωρις καλη στηρηξη και με τον αερα παει οπου θελει το μονο μειον που εχω ειναι το μηκος του utp και αντι για 100mbit μετα απο 20 μετρα utp που εχω κατεβαινει στα 10 mbit επισης αν καταληξης στο tp-link  και εχεις το μηκος του utp μεγαλυτερο των 10 μετρων φτιαξε ενα τροφοδωτικο στα 12.4 volt αυτο ειναο το μονο αδυνατο σημειο αλλα δες καλυτερα http://www.tp-link.com και αποφασισε

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> μπορει να μου πει κάποιος εαν μπει εξωτερικη κεραια στο σημειο στις 2 στρόγγυλες  επαφες πρεπει να βγουνε τα εξαρτηματα πηνίο και πυκνωτης που ειναι μετα τις επαφες πρως την εσωτερικη κεραια



Οχι Νικο δεν βγάζεις εξαρτήματα, απλά με μια λάμα κάνεις μια χαρακιά στην πλακέτα μετά το πυκνωτή ως διακοπή, και στο ποδαράκι του πυκνωτή κολλάς το θετικό από το καλώδιο της εξωτερικής κεραίας.
Ξέρω ότι είσαι ένα βήμα ποιο μπροστά, αλλά έπρεπε να σου πω το σωστό τρόπο. 

Εαν από την όποια αλλαγή πάρεις μια με δυο μπάρες σήμα περισσότερο, αυτό είναι και το κέρδος, δεν έχει παραπάνω να δώσει αυτό το σύνολο.

----------


## kypreos

μπορείς να ψάξεις για της alfa network αλλα και ubiquiti  ( ειναι εξειδικευμένη ) ή καμιά airgrid..  ψάξε το αν ενδιαφέρετε   εγω εχω usb απο την alfa.. αλλα πρωτινό ubiquti για ήσυχο κεφάλι

----------


## mariosinsuex

Οτι και να πάρεις,όποια μάρκα-μοντέλο,δεν έχει σημασία,αλλά αν το θες για τη δουλειά που φαντάζομαι ,φρόντισε να έχει Atheros chip.

----------


## maouna

Εγώ έχω αυτην την κεραία με τις εξης προδιαγραφές που αναφέρει ο κινέζος πωλητής.WFI-DH09_1.jpgWFI-DH09_2.jpg

Hi-Gain 9 dBi Directional Dish Antenna

Class:
2.4GHz WLAN Directional Dish Antenna

  Specification Detail :
Standard: IEEE 802.11b/gFrequency Range- MHz:2400-2483.5Bandwidth- MHz:83.5Gain-dBi: 9Polarization: VerticalNominal Impedance-ohm:50Cable: Wide-temp cable length 3.3ftConnector: RP-SMA, Female(fits most routers and adapters)Antenna Dimension: 2.9 x 3.5 x 4.5 inches (with antenna folded down)Weight:0.5 lbThe Work Temperature-°C:-0°~50°



Θα ήθελα να ακούσω την γνώμη σας για την συγκεκριμένη. Σκέφτομαι να καταργήσω το rg174  1 μέτρο που έχει για να μειωθουν και οι απώλειες και να προσαρμόσω ενα usb wifi που εχω απευθειας στην κεραια μέσω 6-7cm καλωδιου rg174

----------


## agis68

9dBi ειναι μικρή και δεν θα κανει κατι καλύτερο από ενα στικ...Σκέψου οτι ενα στικ WIFI καρφωμένο σε παραβολικό πιάτο πιάνει 11-15 dbi...μια καλή φθάνει τα 35 και 40 dbi. Miα Cantenna σωστά φτιαγμένη ξεπερνάει τα 15dbi

----------


## trazor

Φίλε Πάνο είσαι ευχαριστημένος απ' την κεραία;;;

----------


## maouna

λίγο καλυτερα θα έλεγα με την κεραία.αν μειωθει και η αποσταση του καλωδίου θα εχει σιγουρα καλυτερο σημα γιατι ακομα και στο 1 μετρο φθηνου κινεζικου rg174 που εχει ,οι απωλειες ειναι αρκετες. κατα ποσο ειναι οντως κατευθηντικη η κεραια δεν ξέρω.

----------


## apollonic

και γω πήρα δύο μεγάλα μπαστούνια 36 εκατοστά το καθένα, από 10 ευρώ, έλεγε ο πωλητής πως είναι 9db , τα έβαλα το ένα πάνω το άλλο κάτω ή σαν V αλλά δεν είδα διαφορά από τα άλλα τα μικρά που είχε το wifi (εξωτερικό)
μετά είδα κάτι στο internet και έβαλα πίσω από το μπαστούνι το πάνω, ένα κομμάτι λεπτό αλουμίνιο από πίσω του, λίγο λυγισμένο να κάνει σαν μισό κύλινδρο. Και πηρα ένα σημειο παραπάνω στον δείκτη - από 3/5 πήγε 4/5
το άλλο πιο λεπτομερές του driver από 45 πήγε 65. Φυσικά το προσανατόλισα . Μπαίνω σαν κλέφης σε ένα κοντινό που έσπασα γιατί δεν μένω συνέχεια σε αυτό το σπίτι, δεν έχω ούτε τηλέφωνο.
Τόχω βάλει σε μια σιδερένια βέργα στην μέση του δωμάτιου,σε  ύψος περ. 2 μ.
το wifi είναι turbo - plaisio / ralink Μου φαίνεται κάπου 25 το πήρα. Ο driver είναι πολύ εξελιγμένος έχει wifi direct.
και έχω και άλλα πολλά εδώ και εκεί.

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

με αυτο    USB WiFi iNETHD Mini Wizard HD και    με 20 μετρα καλωδιο τηλεορασεως και αυτη την κεραια θα μπορω να παρω γραμμη με φουλ σημα στα 300 μετρα ανοιχτου πεδιου
*Wi-Fi 100W πλέγμα τής Hwayaotek ANT-5500 (ANT-5500)*

----------


## hurt30

Αν αυτό είναι ερώτηση, τότε από αυτό το συνδιασμό μόνο πονοκέφαλο θα πάρεις προσπαθωντας να καταλάβεις τι πάει στραβά.
Το στικάκι είναι της πλάκας και θα εκπέμπει ότι να'ναι, το καλώδιο είναι μακρύ και ακατάλληλο και η κεραία είναι για άλλες συχνότητες.

----------


## dimitris27

Για να πιανει οσο πιο μακρια γινετε rtl8187L τιποτα αλλο δεν ειναι καλητερο αυτα τα μικρα στικακια δεν κανουνε δουλεια.

----------


## maouna

εχω και εγω ενα wifi usb stick και σκεφτομοθνα να του βαλω κονεκτορα για να συνδεω κεραια αλλα αμα παει κατι στραβα παει και το στικακι....

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Γνωμη δικη μου ειναι να βαλεις internet και να εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο.Αν δεν μπορεις να βαλεις internet υπαρχουν πολλα videos στο YouTube.Πριν βαλω internet , για να εχω καλυτερο σημα ειχα κανει το εξης:Πηρα ενα κατσαρολακι ναι κατσαρολακι(μπορεις να βαλεις και κατσαρολα) και εβαλα με προχειρη δουλεια στο κέντρο το στικακι, αλλα στο υψος που ειναι το χερούλι.Διαφορετικα ενα αλλο που εχω δει ειναι το κουτακι του αναψυκτικου  το κόβεις στη μέση και τοποθετείς το στικακι.

----------

